# magpie royal python



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

who thinks they now what morphs are in this beautiful snake ????

come on people lets see if we can work it out. I think i got some of what is in it :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pic? 




.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

pic of the magpie royal python


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

super enchi, fire. for starters


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

pastel :2thumb:


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Desert, clown, enchi and maybe fire.


----------



## Tomrhargreaves (Sep 12, 2010)

spiny tails said:


> super enchi, fire. for starters


I agree with these plus some spider too. 

Not much comes out of NERD without a splash of Lemon Pastel but the head isn't white like you'd expect with Pastel + Fire. Maybe Yellowbelly instead?


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

i think i got to have champagne, spider,woma,pinstripe in there tbh lol but who knows lol


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

here is a super enchi firefly, just need to reduce that pattern some more and I think we are heading in the right direction.

don't think the magpie has any spider in it from one of NERD's videos


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

NERD wont tell anyone for months...

He dont probably actually know......


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> NERD wont tell anyone for months...
> 
> He dont probably actually know......


 
He seems to say that in most of his videos these days :lol2:


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

well if you think it is super enchi firefly the champagne should reduce that what you think ?

he does talk about champagnes with patten so maybe


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

twiggy1992 said:


> well if you think it is super enchi firefly the champagne should reduce that what you think ?
> 
> he does talk about champagnes with patten so maybe



Every Champagne combo so far has a dark head.... I doubt its in the Magpie.

Super Enchi Clown (maybe Fire too)


----------



## harlowherps (Mar 16, 2008)

Gorgeous- But I think they should have called in Anaconda (yellow) rather than Magpie. 
But then:
"A rose by any other name would smell as sweet"


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

knotism037 said:


> Desert, clown, enchi and maybe fire.


The Lost Beagle > Home - Desert Clown...a first?


All it needs is a bit less pattern and brightening, that's where the enchi and fire come in. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

knotism037 said:


> The Lost Beagle > Home - Desert Clown...a first?
> 
> 
> All it needs is a bit less pattern and brightening, that's where the enchi and fire come in. You know it makes sense.


Theres no clown in it, he confirms it in a couple of his videos. 

He may be doing this to throw people of though, but surely there would be no harm in saying that 'yes there is clown in it' but not saying the rest.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

NERD dose not own this animal anymore  
‪Surprise surprise!!!‬‏ - YouTube


----------

